# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Εκπαίδευση κοκατίλ

## thanosr

Εχω ενα κοκατιλ τον Οσκαρ εδω και τρεις βδομαδες,τον πηρα απο πετ σοπ και δεν ειναι εξημερωμενος.Καθε μερα ασχολουμαι μαζι του για να με μαθει,δεν τρωει ακομα απο το χερι μου.Οταν πλησιαζω το χερο μου κοντα στα καγκελα μαζι με την τροφη απλος κανει μερικα βηματα μακρια και μετα αδιαφορει εντελως.Εχω προσπαθησει ολα τα σπορακια που μπορω να πιασω αλλα τιποτα.Του εβαλα και στο κλουβι ενα μπολακι με ολα τα σπορακια που εχει η τροφη αλλα ουτε που το αγγιξε παρολο που του ειχα βγαλει την κανονικη τροφη του.Μετα του τα εβγαλα και του ξαναβαλα τη τροφη του και τον παρακολουθησα και ετρωγε μονο τα πιο μικρα σπορακια.Τι αλλα να δοκιμασω,του εδωσα μηλο αλλα με το που το ακουμπησε το αφησε.Θα ηθελα να κανω και αλλη μια ερωτηση σχετικα με την μεθοδο τον κλικερ την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις γιατι θελω να παρω ενα.Τελος θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ξερει κανεις απο εμπειρια σε ποσο καιρο περιπου θα τρωει απο το χερι μου.Πιστευω γρηγορα γιατι ειναι αρκετα ησυχος οταν του αλλαζω τροφη και τον καθαριζω.

----------


## vagelis76

Θανάση δες λίγο αυτό...Βήματα εξημέρωσης του παπαγάλου μας

----------


## Lucky Witch

Τα κοκατιλ είναι από τα πιο κοινωνικά είδη παπαγάλων,εξημερώνονται σχετικά εύκολα σε σχέση με άλλα είδη,θέλει όμως μεγάλη προσπάθεια,ειδικά αν πρόκειται για δύστροπο πουλί.
Ο δικός σου τι χαρακτήρας είναι?

----------


## thanosr

Πρεπει να το εχω διαβασει 2-3 φορες μεχρι τωρα αλλα και πριν μπω στο φορουμ εψαχνα συνεχεια στο ιντερνετ.Ακολουθω τα βηματα οπως τα λεει.Θα ηθελα επισης να μου πειτε τη γνωμη σας για το κλικερ γιατι διαβασα για τη μεθοδο target.

----------


## thanosr

> Τα κοκατιλ είναι από τα πιο κοινωνικά είδη παπαγάλων,εξημερώνονται σχετικά εύκολα σε σχέση με άλλα είδη,θέλει όμως μεγάλη προσπάθεια,ειδικά αν πρόκειται για δύστροπο πουλί.
> Ο δικός σου τι χαρακτήρας είναι?


Ειναι αρκετα ηρεμος και μετα απο τρεις εβδομαδες που τον εχω δε φαινεται να με φοβαται και τοσο.Οπως εγραψα και πιο πανω οταν του αλλαζω φαγητο η τον καθαριζω μενει σχετικα ηρεμος και μια φορα που πηγα να αλλαξω θεση σε κατι στο κλουβι τωρα προσσφατα οσο το χερι μου ηταν μακρυα του(γυρω στα 10cm) ηταν ενταξει , μολις πλησιαζα αρχιζε να σκαρφαλωνει και δεν καθοταν κατω.

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

το κλικερ το εχω δοκιμασει εγω και εχει επιτυχια. δεν ειχα βεβαια κανονικο κλικερ, απο αυτα που πουλανε στα μαγαζια δλδ, αλλα ενα παιχνιδακι, αυτα που ειχαμε μικροι , ενα βατραχακι που του ζουλαγες ενα σιδερακι απο κατω απο την κοιλια του και εκανε ενα κλικ-κλικ. αλλα με τη φωνη σου μπορεις να εχεις το ιδιο αποτελεσμα, δεν χρειαζεται να δωσεις λεφτα για ενα κλικερ, το οποιο ισως να μη σε βολευει στο χερι, εμενα προσωπικα με μπερδευε. κανε ενα θορυβο με το στομα σου πριν την επιβραβευση αντι του κλικερ, ο,τι θες αρκει να ειναι παντα ο ιδιος. αν μπορεις να κανεις κλικ με το στομα σου (αυτο που κανουνε στα αλογα στο χωριο ας πουμε), ελπιζω να καταλαβες τι εννοω.

----------


## thanosr

> το κλικερ το εχω δοκιμασει εγω και εχει επιτυχια. δεν ειχα βεβαια κανονικο κλικερ, απο αυτα που πουλανε στα μαγαζια δλδ, αλλα ενα παιχνιδακι, αυτα που ειχαμε μικροι , ενα βατραχακι που του ζουλαγες ενα σιδερακι απο κατω απο την κοιλια του και εκανε ενα κλικ-κλικ. αλλα με τη φωνη σου μπορεις να εχεις το ιδιο αποτελεσμα, δεν χρειαζεται να δωσεις λεφτα για ενα κλικερ, το οποιο ισως να μη σε βολευει στο χερι, εμενα προσωπικα με μπερδευε. κανε ενα θορυβο με το στομα σου πριν την επιβραβευση αντι του κλικερ, ο,τι θες αρκει να ειναι παντα ο ιδιος. αν μπορεις να κανεις κλικ με το στομα σου (αυτο που κανουνε στα αλογα στο χωριο ας πουμε), ελπιζω να καταλαβες τι εννοω.


Ευχαριστω και οταν με το καλο φαει απο το χερι μου θα δοκιμασω αυτο με το στομα,το πολυ πολυ αν δε δουλευει περνω ενα κλικερ.

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

> Ευχαριστω και οταν με το καλο φαει απο το χερι μου θα δοκιμασω αυτο με το στομα,το πολυ πολυ αν δε δουλευει περνω ενα κλικερ.


αποκλειεται να μη δουλευει γιατι το κλικερ δεν εκανει τπτ αλλο εκτος απο το θορυβο που κανει, και επειδη ειναι παντα ο ιδιος μαθαινει το πουλι οτι ακουγοντας αυτο το θορυβο εκανε κατι σωστα και ετσι θα εχει και ανταμοιβη. θα ητανε τοιδιο αν ακουγε ενα καμπανακι να χτυπαει ή παλαμακια ή ενα φιλι με το στομα στον αερα (σμουτσ εντονο) ή οτιδηποτε. δεν ειναι ο συγκεκριμενος θορυβος (το κλικ) που το μαθαινει, ειναι ο επαναλαμβανομενος θορυβος σε συγκεκριμενη στιγμη  :Happy:  
πως ητανε το σκυλι του παυλωφ ας πουμε, που ακουγε το καμπανακι και ηξερε πως ητανε ωρα για φαι...; ετσι.

----------


## thanosr

Θα ηθελα να κανω και αλλη μια ερωτηση σχετικα με το μπανιο,καθε ποτε πρεπει να τον κανω και βασικοτερα πως.Για τωρα παντως πολυ δυσκολο γιατι με φοβαται ακομα.Ειχα ρωτησει και για το φαι αλλα κανεις δε μου εγραψε για αυτο υπεθεσα οτι ειναι αναλογα το πουλι.Διαβασα επισης οτι κανει να του δινω καρυδια(μονο την ψιχα)αλλα ουτε που εδωσε σημασια,του τα εβαλα μαζι με την τροφη του σε μικρα κοματια,αλλα τιποτα,του το εβαλα σε κατι μανταλακια που του πηρα για φρουτα και γενικα μεγαλυτερα κοματια φαγητου,παλι τιποτα,πως θα τον κανω να δοκιμασει νεα φαγητα.

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

τα καινουργια φαγητα ειναι ενα μεγαλο θεμα, ειδικα με τα κοκατιλ!! εγω 2 χρονια τωρα δεν εχω καταφερει να κανω την δικια μου να δοκιμασει τπτ "ξενο". μονο τα σπορακια της θελει! α, εκτος απο μπισκοτο (πτι μπερ) που δοκιμασε και μαλλον της αρεσε. θελει υπομονη και φαντασια με τα καινουργια φαγητα. το σουπιοκοκκαλο της το δοκιμασε μετα απο εξι μηνες που το ειχα μεσα στο κλουβι συνεχεια! φαντασου. βεβαια η δικια μου ειναι και στριμμενη, μπορει το δικο σου να τα δοκιμασει ολα πιο γρηγορα...
εσυ να του βαζεις και φρουτα και λαχανικα κι ας μην τα τρωει! καποια στιγμη απο περιεργεια θα δοκιμασει! η καλυτερη λυση παντως ειναι να τα κοβεις σε μικρα κομματακια και να τα πασπαλιζεις με σπορακια. ετσι μπορει να φανε καταλαθος και να τους αρεσουν τελικα! 

οσο για το μπανιο, εγω την κανω καθε οποτε θελει αυτη. εχει τον τροπο της και μου τον δειχνει. αλλα για σενα που δεν τον ξερεις, μια φορα τη βδομαδα νομιζω ειναι καλα, για τωρα που δεν ειναι και πολυ ζεστος ο καιρος ακομα. το καλοκαιρι , στις πολλες ζεστες και μια φορα την μερα, αν θελει το πουλακι, ειναι ενταξει. *

ΑΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟς ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ!*

καποια πουλακια δεχονται μπανιο με λεκανιτσα καποια οχι, και προτιμουν το σπραυ. η δικια μου μονο με σπραυ καθεται, τη λεκανιτσα τη φοβαται! 
πρεπει να τα βρεις ολα αυτα. εμεις σου λεμε τα γενικα...καθε πουλακι ομως εχει το δικο του χαρακτηρα και πρεπει να τον βρεις και να πραξεις αναλογα  :Happy:

----------


## thanosr

Ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες σχετικα με το μπανιο,ε και απο οτι βλεπω και ο δικος μου για σπρευ παει.Α και ξεχασα να πω οτι τελικα δοκιμασε το καρυδι απο το μανταλακι κατα λαθος οπως πηγε να πιαστει και το λατρεψε.Δοκιμασα μετα να του δωσω και απο το χερι μου και ηταν το μονο φαγητο που του εδινα εγω και δεν τον αφηνε αδιαφορο.Να σκεφτεις ερχοταν σε αποσταση 2-3 εκατοστων αλλα επειδη φοβοταν ξαναεφευγε.Πιστευω οτι οπου να'ναι με το καρυδι θα κανουμε δουλεια και θα φαει γρηγοροτερα απο το χερι μου.

----------


## thanosr

Ας με βοηθησει καποιος γιατι δεν ξερω τι να κανω,να του κοψω η να μη του κοψω τα φτερα.Εχω διαβασει οτι βασιζεται περρισοτερο πανω σου και ετσι εκπαιδευεται πιο γρηγορα.Και οταν λεω να του κοψω οχι εγω,θα τον παω καπου.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Θάνο δεν νομίζω ότι το κόψιμο των φτερών σε ένα άγριο πουλάκι θα αλλάξει κάτι.Μάλλον θα του προσθέσει ένα περισσότερο στρες και τίποτα παραπάνω.Ποτέ δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι ένα πουλάκι θα εξημερωθεί σε μεγάλο ποσοστό.Το κάθε πουλί έχει το δικό του χαρακτήρα.Για όλα τα προβλήματα σχετικά με τις νέες τροφές το μπάνιο κλπ κλπ εσύ θα δεις μόνος σου τι θέλει το πουλάκι όπως σου είπαν και παραπάνω.Θέλει συνέπεια υπομονή και πρόγραμμα η εκπαίδευσή του.Δεν είναι δυνατόν ένα άγριο πουλάκι να έρθει στο χέρι σου να φάει μήλο ή ότι άλλο θα του δώσεις από την στιγμή που δεν γνωρίζει αυτό που κρατάς.Αν θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις την τροφή για μέσο εξημερώσεις θα πρέπει πρώτα να δεις τι του αρέσει να τρώει.Μετά πως του αρέσει δηλαδή σε μεγάλα κομμάτια σε μικρά με μίξη άλλων τροφών;Οι παπαγάλοι είναι οπτικά πουλιά και αυτό είναι το ερέθισμα τους.Στη φύση θα μάθουν από τα μεγαλύτερα πουλιά τι πρέπει και τι όχι είναι καλό να φάνε.Υπομονή επιμονή λοιπόν.Εξάλλου να χαίρεσαι που φροντίζεις ένα πουλάκι έστω και άγριο.*

----------


## thanosr

Βρηκα οτι του αρεσουν τα καρυδια και εχουμε κανει μεγαλη προοδο με φοβαται μονο οταν αν για λογους καθαριοτητας βαλω το χερι μου μεσα στο κλουβι και τοτε μονο αν το πλησιασω προς το μερος του.

----------


## thanosr

Και ξεχασα να πω οτι το κοψιμο φτερων δε θελω να το κανω μονο για λογους εκπαιδευσης αλλα και για να μην τραυματιστει η φυγει.

----------


## dimosd

Καλησπέρα, και Καλό Μήνα.

Όπως και το clicker, έτσι και κάθε επαναλαμβανόμενη κίνηση που κάνεις μέσα στο κλουβί, σιγά σιγά
θα το συνδιάσει με κάτι θετικό.
Αν έχεις συγκεκριμένες ώρες καθαριότητας και που του βάζεις φαγητό, τότε σε λίγες μέρες δεν θα φοβάται
το χέρι σου όταν "εισβάλεις" μέσα στον χώρο του. Βέβαια αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ξαφνικά θα σε αφήνει και να το πιάνεις,
απλώς αρχικά δεν θα στρεσάρεται.

----------


## nuntius

*Φίλε μου, να μη σε αγχώνει τίποτα. Κάθε πουλί θέλει το χρόνο του. Θα σε συνηθίσει, θα σε εμπιστευθεί και θα κάνετε πολλά ωραία πράγματα!!!
Η Lili μου όταν την πήρα ήταν ενός μήνα και έτρωγε μόνο τα μικρά μπιλάκια στην τροφή της. Τώρα άρχισε και τρώει και βρώμη και τις μπαλίτσες-μεγάλα σποράκια κ άρχισε να απορρίπτει τους ηλιόσπορους. Γενικά σιγά σιγά ο Όσκαρ θα συνηθίσει τη γεύση των σπόρων και θα επιλέξει και θα δοκιμάζει μόνος του μέχρι να καταλήξει στο δικό του μενού. Όσον αφορά σε λαχανικά και φρούτα μην αγχώνεσαι. Η δικιά μου αρχικά όχι δεν ήθελε, τα φοβόταν κιόλας τα λαχανικά και φρούτα. Αλλά όταν με έβλεπε να τρώω τα καλοκοίταγε και όταν της τα πρότεινα ενώ ήταν στον ώμο μου, άρχισε να τα πλησιάζει και απλά να τα αγγίζει. Τώρα πια αν δει πορτοκάλι μήλο αχλάδι στο στόμα μου, έρχεται και τρώμε παρέα! Μέχρι και τσουρέκι τρώγαμε το πάσχα μαζί, μία άκρη εγώ την άλλη άκρη αυτή!!! Και μεγάλη αγάπη στα καρότα... μόνο αυγό δε μου τρώει ακόμα. Γενικά όπως σου είπα θέλει χρόνο να σε εμπιστευθεί. Εμένα στο τρίμηνο που την είχα άρχισε να τρώει φαγητά εκτός παπαγαλοτροφής! Και σημειωτέον, την Versele Laga ούτε να την φτύσει...  μόνο Garvo και Trill τρώει και με νευριάζει!

Αααααα, και για μπανάκι θα σου δείξει μόνος του πότε θέλει. Εμένα το νερό δεν το ήθελε και όποτε έβλεπε μπολ ή πιάτο βαθύ με νερό ούτε το πλησίαζε. Μεγάλη Πέμπτη ενώ βάφαμε αυγά και είχαμε πιάτο βαθύ με νερό για χαλκομανίες...η κυρία πέταξε από το κλουβί, στάθηκε στο χείλος του πιάτου, ήπιε δυο γουλιές και μετά χώθηκε μέσα και έγινε ολόκληρη λούτσα!!!

Δώσε χρόνο γενικά και χρόνο δικό σου στον Όσκαρ και θα σε εκπλήξει!!! 
*

----------


## thanosr

Επιτελους εφαγε απο το χερι μου και δε με φοβαται,αλλα αφου περασε λιγος καιρος και ετρωγε απο το χερι οσο αυτο ηταν εξω απο το κλουβι,δηλαδη εξω απο τα καγκελα,ειπα να δοκιμασω να βαλω το χερι μου μεσα απο μια μικρη πορτουλα(οχι τη μεγαλη)και να δοκιμασω απο εκει.Ο Οσκαρ αρχικα δεν ετρωγε αλλα μετα εκανε μια γρηγορα κινηση και δεν ξερω αν ηθελε να φαει την τροφη που κραταγα η το χερι μου,παντος τελικα εφαγε την τροφη,απλος η κινηση του ηταν πολυ γρηγορη.Απο εκεινη τι στιγμη οποτε ξαναπροσπαθουσε απλος απομακρυνοταν λιγο και δεν ετρωγε και μολις εβγαζα το χερι μου ανοιγε το στομα του.Μετα ξαναδοκιμασα και ξαναεκανε τη γρηγορη κινηση αλλα παλι εφαγε ενα κομματακι φαγητο.Μηπως με φοβηθηκε,ας μου εξηγησει καποιος ολα αυτα που εγιναν γιατι δεν καταλαβαινω τιποτα.

----------


## thanosr

Παιδια σας παρακαλω απαντηστε μου γιατι δεν ξερω αν εκανα λαθος και αν εκανα πως να επανορθοσω.Ξεχασα να πω πως οταν ανοιγει το στομα του δεν ειναι λες και ξεφυσαει,αλλα λες και χασμουριεται.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Θανάση δεν μπορώ να ξέρω από μια περιγραφή που κάνεις την ψυχολογική κατάσταση του πουλιού τη δεδομένη στιγμή.Ο δικός μου όταν δεν θέλει κάτι και εγώ επιμένω (κακώς) ανοίγει το στόμα του κατεβάζει φτερά και επιτίθεται σαν να μου λέει άσε με δεν θέλω.όταν είναι χαλαρός και έτοιμος για ύπνο ναι χασμουριέται αλλά είναι διαφορετική η στάση του σώματός του χαλαρή.Εγώ νομίζω ότι τσαντίστηκε.*

----------


## thanosr

> *Θανάση δεν μπορώ να ξέρω από μια περιγραφή που κάνεις την ψυχολογική κατάσταση του πουλιού τη δεδομένη στιγμή.Ο δικός μου όταν δεν θέλει κάτι και εγώ επιμένω (κακώς) ανοίγει το στόμα του κατεβάζει φτερά και επιτίθεται σαν να μου λέει άσε με δεν θέλω.όταν είναι χαλαρός και έτοιμος για ύπνο ναι χασμουριέται αλλά είναι διαφορετική η στάση του σώματός του χαλαρή.Εγώ νομίζω ότι τσαντίστηκε.*


Ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοηθεια.Τελικα εφαγε απο το χερι μου οταν αυτο ηταν μεσα στο κλουβι,τωρα το μονο που μενει ειναι να φαει οταν του δινω απο την κανονικη πορτα.

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Καλή συνέχεια με την εκπαίδευση Θανάση . Να θυμάσαι να συνεχίζεις μέχρι εκεί που σου επιτρέπει για να αποκτήσεις την εμπιστοσύνη του  ::

----------


## thanosr

Ολα πανε πολυ καλα και με τις συμβουλες σας αλλα και πανω απο ολα ηρεμια και χρονο ο Οσκαρ τρωει απο το χερι μου οταν αυτο ειναι μεσα στο κλουβι,του αρεσει να παιζει και με τα φτερα που του φευγουν και εγω του τα δινω οταν του πεφτουν(δεν ξερω αν αυτο ειναι καλο αλλα επειδη ειδα οτι απο μονος του το εκανε ειπα να του το δινω και το πηρε σε πολυ λιγοτερο χρονο απο οτι την τροφη) και πιστευω οτι με εχει συμπαθησει και δε φοβαται οταν εχω το χερι μου μεσα στο κλουβι αλλα οταν πηγα σημερα ,αφου νομιζα οτι ειναι ωρα ,να του βαλω μπροστα στα ποδια του το χερι μου να ανεβει πηγε να με δαγκωσει ,δεν τραβηχτικα ουτε του φωναξα απλα του ειπα οχι για να μαθει οτι δεν πρεπει να δαγκωνει.Απο εκει και μετα τον αφησα ησυχο δεν ξερω αν με φοβηθηκε και δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να το ξαναδοκιμασω συντομα.Μηπως το εκανε για να με δοκιμασει οπως διαβασα στο θεμα του βαγγελη;

----------


## vagelis76

Όταν ξαναδοκιμάσεις Θανάση,επέμεινε λίγο και μάλλον θα ανέβει.Αν δεις οτι υποχωρεί και φεύγει προς τα πίσω ή δεξιά-αριστερά,εγκαταλείπεις και προσπαθείς την επόμενη φορά.Αν καταλάβει οτι δε "κινδυνεύει" από τη κίνηση σου αυτή,θα ανέβει.
Περιμένω να ακούσω εξελίξεις...

----------


## thanosr

Τι να πω με αυτο το πουλι δε ξερω.Τρωει μεχρι και τις μικρες μπαλιτσες απο το millet που του πηρα αποτο χερι μου αλλα μολις το βλεπει μπροστα του χωρις φαγητο επιτιθεται,με δαγκωσε και δυο φορες σημερα σιγανα αλλα οχι οπως με δαγκωνει για παιχνιδι.Δεν ξερω αν προσπαθω να τον κανω να ανεβει σωστα,με τον σωστο τροπο,εγω απλος βαζω το χερι μου μπροστα και περιμενω να ανεβει,κατι διαβασα στο ιντερνετ οτι πρεπει να τον πιεσω στην κοιλια για να ανεβει.Παντως οσο και να τον τρομαξω οσο και να με απειλισει και να με δαγκωσει μετα ειναι λες και δε συνεβει τιποτα,τρωει κανονικα απο το χερι μου.

----------


## vagelis76

Δοκίμασε να τον σπρώξεις λίγο απαλά να δεις αν ανέβει.Πιστεύω οτι θα το κάνει.

----------


## thanosr

Λοιπον αποφασησα να αρχισω κατα καποιο τροπο απο την αρχη και να δοκιμασω τη μεθοδο κλικερ,την οποια σκοπευα να δοκιμασω αλλα αφου ειδα οτι ολα πηγαιναν καλα και χωρις αυτην (η τουλαχιστον ετσι νομιζα) δεν τη δοκιμασα,και εχω να πω οτι δουλευει τελεια,μολις δει ο Οσκαρ το τσοπστικ στο χερι μου αρχιζει και το κυνηγαει να το δαγκωσει για αν φαει.Σε λιγο καιρο θα του κοψω και τα φτερα και θα τον βγαλω εξω για να ερθει πιο ευκολα στο χερι μου θα σας πω νεα.

----------


## greekn1c

Thanosr και εγω σαν εσενα ειμαι νεος στα cockatiel (τον εχω μια εβδομαδα) και στις 4 μερες εφαγε απο το χερι μου και τωρα βαζω το χερι μου μεσα στο κλουβι και τρωει αλλα ακομα δεν ανεβαινει επανω του.Απλα αυτο που καταλαβα ειναι οτι θελει υπομονη και επιμονη και παντα οταν εχει διαθεση αυτος.
Διαβαζοντας και σε ξενα φορουμ πολλοι ειναι παντως που συνιστουν να μην κοβεις τα φτερα τους γιατι οπως ειπε και καποιος πιο πανω αυτο τους προσθετει εξτρα στρες .
θα σου πω τι εκανα σημερα (καλως η κακως η πορεια θα δειξει) ,τον επιασα με το χερι μου ομορφα ,αυτος δεν η8ελε βεβαια τον εβγαλα απο το κλουβι και τον ταιζα και τον χαιδευα συχρονως!Στην αρχη με δαγκωνε μολις ειδε το φαι ομως ετρωγε και εγω τον χαιδευα.Μετα απο λιγο βαρεθηκε φαινεται να ειναι στριμωγμενος στο χερι μου και προσπαθουσε να φυγει και τον εβαλα πισω στο κλουβι του. εβαλα το χερι μου στο κλουβι το απογευμα και ετρωγε παλι απο το χερι μου.Οταν τον ξαναεπιασα ομως την 2η φορα μετα απο μερικες ωρες και φωναζε και δαγωνε και δυνατα και καταλαβα οτι δεν η8ελε καν και τον αφησα.Αυτο που καταλαβαινω ειναι οτι και εκεινα οπως και εμεις ειναι με τις ωρες τους.

----------


## vikitaspaw

Στο δικο μου το κοκατιλ βοηθησε πολυ το οτι τον εβγαζα εκτος κλουβιου. Είναι πιο ήρεμος κ μ αφηνει να τον πλησιαζω περισσσοτερο

----------


## thanosr

Μα δε θα αρχισει να πεταει αν τον βγαλω εξω χωρις κομμενα φτερα;

----------


## vikitaspaw

κοιτα εμενα με βοηθησε στην εκπαιδευση που του κοψα τα φτερα. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι εφαγε μια δυο φορες τα μουτρα του κ απο τοτε το χει κοψει (το πολυ πεταγμα). Είναι τρομερά έξυπνα ζώα κ ακόμα κ αν έχει τα φτερα του, μολις σε συνιθισει θα πεταει μονο για να πετάει κ όχι για να φυγει μακρυα σου. Παλιοτερα που χα μπατζακια τα βγαζα να πετάξουν απο αρκετα νωρίς. Ε με τον καιρο με συνιθισαν, καθοντουσαν πάνω μου, ετρωγαν απ το χέρι μου...κλπ. Τα κοκατιλακια ειναι πιο εξυπνα, μη φοβασαι βγαλτον εξω, απλα να χεισ το κλουβι σε συγκεκριμμενη μερια για να ξερει που ειναι κ να γυρισει οταν βαρεθει ή πεινασει!!

----------


## thanosr

Δηλαδη να τον βγαλω;Δεν ξερω γιατι μπορει να κουτουλισει σε κανενα τοιχο και να τραβματιστει.Παντως αν τον βγαλω θα τον βγαλω στο μπανιο γιατι ειναι το πιο ασφαλες μερος στο σπιτι μου.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

το ότι μπορεί να κουτσουλίσει είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο πουλί είναι. τώρα για το μπάνιο. εκτός και αν είναι αρκετά ευρύχωρο εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να μην το κάνεις γτ όταν θα βγεί επειδή θα θέλει να ξεπιαστεί θα πετάξει αν είναι μικρός ο χώρος που το έχεις θα πέφτει από τοίχο σε τοίχο και πιθανόν θα τραυματιστεί. κάντο στο δωμάτιο σου. βγάλε τα μυτερά αντικείμενα πρόσεχε τα καλώδια κλπ και νομίζω όλα θα πάνε καλά θα είσαι και εσύ εκεί να το προσέχεις.

----------


## thanosr

> το ότι μπορεί να κουτσουλίσει είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο πουλί είναι. τώρα για το μπάνιο. εκτός και αν είναι αρκετά ευρύχωρο εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να μην το κάνεις γτ όταν θα βγεί επειδή θα θέλει να ξεπιαστεί θα πετάξει αν είναι μικρός ο χώρος που το έχεις θα πέφτει από τοίχο σε τοίχο και πιθανόν θα τραυματιστεί. κάντο στο δωμάτιο σου. βγάλε τα μυτερά αντικείμενα πρόσεχε τα καλώδια κλπ και νομίζω όλα θα πάνε καλά θα είσαι και εσύ εκεί να το προσέχεις.


Ευχαριστω,αν και πολυ δυσκολο να τον βγαλω στο δωματιο μου γιατι το εχω μαζι με την αδερφη μου που ειναι λιγο μικροτερη απο εμενα και εχει πολλα μικρα αντικειμενα,αλλα και το μπανιο τωρα που το λες ειναι μικρο και δεν ειχα σκεφτει οτι δε θα μπορουσε να πεταξει.Α και δεν εγραφα κουτσουλισει,εγραφα κουτουλισει.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

ωχ συγνώμη!  :Happy:

----------


## thanosr

Ρε παιδια τρωει τα παντα απο το χερι μου αλλα μολις του το δινω για να ανεβει και απεναντι του εχω ενα μιλλετ που το φτανει μονο αν ανεβει στο χερι μου με δαγκωνει,οχι πολυ δυνατα αλλα επιθετικα,του λεω οχι και μετα του εξηγω οτι δεν πρεπει να δαγκωνει και μετα απο λιγο οταν ξαναδοκιμαζω παλι τα ιδια,δηλαδη τι πρεπει να κανω για να μη δαγκωνει και να ανεβει,η μονη λυση ειναι να τον βγαλω εξω;Και αν υπαρχει μονο αυτη η λυση δυσκολα τα πραγματα...Βοηθηστε με,πως να τον κανω να σταματησει να δαγκωνει το χερι μου οταν δεν εχει φαγητο.

----------


## thanosr

Εχω πολυ καλα νεα ο Οσκαρ αποφασησαι να ανεβει ,οχι στο χερι μου αλλα σε ενα ξυλακι μου κραταγα για να φαει μιλλετ.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

Μην τον βγάλεις απ'το κλουβί αν δεν ανέβει πρώτα στο χέρι σου γτ δεν θα μπαίνει στο κλουβάκι του εύκολα... το ότι ανέβηκε στο ξυλάκι είναι πολύ καλό σημάδι σιγά σιγά θα ανέβει και στο χέρι σου απλά μην το πιέζεις θέλει το χρόνο του εγώ βάζω στοίχημα σε μια βδομάδα αν συνεχίσεις έτσι θα έχεις τα επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα

----------


## vikitaspaw

εγω εναν κανονα που εχω γενικα σε ολα τα ζωακια μου, ειναι να τα παρακολουθω , να τα παρατηρω κ να προσπαθω να ρθω στη θεση τους. Αν ήσουν άγριο πουλί, σε καινούριο χώρο, μ εναν τεραστιο γιγαντα να εισβάλλει στο χώρο σου δε θα αμυνόσουν? Χαλάρωσε κ απόλαυσε την εμπειρια της εξημερωσης ειναι πραγματικο μαγικο! Κ εγω μη νομιζεισ καινουρια ειμαι κοκατιλομαμα (1-2 μήνες) κ κάθε μέρα κάνουμε κ από ενα βήμα, είναι πραγματικά απίστευτα ζώα!! πιστευώ κανείς δεν μπορεί να σου πει ακριβώς τι να κάνεις, παρατήρησε το ζωάκι σου ,δες τις ανάγκες του κ σεβάσου την άγρια φύση του. Εγω αυτά πιστεύω κ μεχρι τώρα μ έχουν βοηθήσει με όλα τα ζώα...

----------


## thanosr

Θα τρελεθω εντελως με τον Οσκαρ,μετα απο μια βδομαδα απο τη μερα που ανεβηκε στο ξυλακι εβαλε το ενα του ποδι πανω στο χερι μου.Την πρωτη φορα τραβηχτηκα λιγο γιατι δε το περιμενα αλλα μετα το ξανα ανεβασε και το κατεβασε μονος του δυο φορες.Παω την επομενη μερα να κανω το ιδιο αρχισε παλι να δαγκωνει.Εχω δοκιμασει οτι εχω βρει και εδω και στο ιντερνετ και τιποτα δε δουλευει.Το ξυλακι αντι να ανεβει πανω στο χερι κανει τον κυκλο για το ακουμπησει και να του δωσω να φαει , οταν το βαζω μιλλετ επιτιθεται στο χερι μου,και γενικα οταν βλεπει τεντωμενο δαχτυλο μπροστα του χωρις φαγητο δαγκωνει.Τι αλλο να κανω,στο ξυλακι ανεβαινει απο το χερι μου τρωει τα παντα αλλα στο δαχτυλο μου δεν ανεβαινει.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

είναι πολύ σημαντικό όταν δαγκώνει να μην τραβάς το δαχτυλό σου. δηλαδή μην του δείχνεις ότι φοβάσαι. πέρα από αυτό συνέχισε κάποια στιγμή θα ανέβει. εγώ προσωπικά όταν το είχα πάρει το δικό μου το είχα βγάλει έξω και του είχα βάλει στο πάτωμα το μιλλετ.. είχα κάτσει και εγώ δίπλα του όσο έτρωγε. σε κάποια στιγμή το πήρα το μιλλετ και το έβαλα πάνω στα πόδια μου δίστασε λίγο στην αρχή αλλά ανέβηκε. μετά απο λίγο του το πήρα τελείως το μιλλετ και το άφησα να με επεξεργαστεί. εε και έτσι έγινε άρχισε να σκαρφαλώνει πάνω μου και απο τότε δεν ξεκολλάει απο πάνω μου και ποτέ δεν έχω φαγητό στα χέρια μου. 

μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις κάτι παρόμοιο να δείς τι θα γίνει


ps: να σημειώσω πώς σε όλη την διαδικασία δεν πλησίασα τα χέρια μου κοντά του γιατί τα φοβόταν.

----------


## thanosr

Τα φτερα του τα ειχες κομμενα;Γιατι εγω δε του τα εχω κοψει και δεν νομιζω πως αν τον βγαλω εξω θα κατσει να φαει και να ανεβει πανω μου,προβλεπω να τον κυνηγαω για να μπει μεσα ειδικα αν ειναι φαγομενος.Ευχαριστω παντως για τη βοηθεια και οσο για το οτι δεν πρεπει να τραβαω το χερι το ξερω αλλα μερικες φορες με πιανει απροετοιμαστω και τραβιεμαι,ισως αυτο να ειναι το προβλημα.

----------


## zack27

Οταν ερθει η ωρα να τον βγαλεις να κοιταξεις να εχεις αρκετη ωρα μπροστα σου!!!!ωστε να μη χρειαστει να το κυνηγησεις το πουλι και να το στρεσαρεις!!!!οταν πεινασει λογικα θα παει μονο του λογικα στο κλουβι...

Επισης μη δειχνεις οτι το φοβασαι γιατι θα το εκμεταλευεται!!!!!προσπαθησ   να τον δελεασεις με κεχρι που τρελαινονται συνηθως!!!!

----------


## thanosr

Ξαναδοκιμασα σημερα και δεν τραβηχτικα καθολου αλλα τιποτα συνεχισε να με δαγκωνει.Του αφησα το χερι μου μπροστα του για 10 δευτερολεπτα περιπου και δε σταματησε να με δαγκωνει.Τελικα το πηρα, δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι πρεπει να κανω νομιζω οτι πρεπει να τον βγαλω εξω για να εχω περισσοτερο χωρο αλλα μου εχεται πει να μη του κοψω τα φτερα για να μη του βαλω αλλο ενα βαρος και πως θα τον βγαλω εξω ετσι.Βοηθηστε με γιατι περναν οι μερες αλλα βελτιωση δε βλεπω και οσο μεγαλωνει τοσο πιο δυσκολα θα ειναι τα πραγματα.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

> Τα φτερα του τα ειχες κομμενα;Γιατι εγω δε του τα εχω κοψει και δεν νομιζω πως αν τον βγαλω εξω θα κατσει να φαει και να ανεβει πανω μου,προβλεπω να τον κυνηγαω για να μπει μεσα ειδικα αν ειναι φαγομενος.Ευχαριστω παντως για τη βοηθεια και οσο για το οτι δεν πρεπει να τραβαω το χερι το ξερω αλλα μερικες φορες με πιανει απροετοιμαστω και τραβιεμαι,ισως αυτο να ειναι το προβλημα.


εγώ τα φτερά δεν του τα είχα κομμένα.. μόνο του μπήκε σε κάποια στιγμή...

----------


## thanosr

> εγώ τα φτερά δεν του τα είχα κομμένα.. μόνο του μπήκε σε κάποια στιγμή...


 Οταν τον εβγαλες πως καταφερες να μην αρχιζει να πεταει;

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

Κοίτα όταν βγήκε για πρώτη φορά άρχισε να πετάει από πανικό κυρίως γτ πρώτη φορά έβγαινε έξω.. μετά από λίγο σταμάτησε εε τότε δείξτου το μίλλετ και βάλτο σε σημείο που να το βλέπει κάποια στιγμή θα το πλησιάσει και θα αρχίσει να τρώει.. επίσης καλό θα ήταν να βάλεις κάτι στο δωμάτιο κάτι σαν stand για να έχει μέρος να προσγειωθεί το πουλί..

----------


## thanosr

Ευχαριστω αλλα οπως ειπα και πιο πανω δεν εχω που να τον βγαλω στο δωματιο μου εχω μια βιβλιοθηκη με μικρα αντικειμενα και φοβαμαι μην χτυπησει,και γενικα το σπιτι μου ειναι γεματο με μικρα αντικειμενα τα οποια ειναι αρκετα πολλα για να τα βγαλω απο το δωματιο.Το μονο μερος που δεν εχει μικρα αντικειμενα ειναι το μπανιο αλλα οπως ειπες και εσυ υπαρχει φοβος γιατι ειναι σχετικα μικρο.Παντως εχει αρχισει να καταλαβαινει πως δε με φοβιζει πια με το δαγκωμα και πιστευω οτι κατι γινεται.

----------


## vagelis76

Συνήθως όταν κάνουν τη παρθενική τους έξοδο,πετάνε σα τρελά ( *προσοχή κίνδυνος για τραυματισμούς..* ) όσο αυτό γίνεται καθημερινά και με ήρεμες κινήσεις,αρχίζουν να κάνουν τις πτήσεις τους και να προσγειώνονται πάνω στο κλουβί τους.Τουλάχιστον αυτό έχει συμβεί σε εμένα,με τα μη εξημερωμένα πουλιά που είχα-έχω στα χέρια μου.
Και αυτό γίνεται γιατί είναι ο χώρος του και εκεί νιώθουν ασφάλεια.

----------


## thanosr

Παμε ολο και καλυτερα, ο Οσκαρ ξαναπατησε το ποδι του στο χερι μου ,το πηρε γρηγορα αλλα σημασια εχει οτι το εκανε.Τελικα το λαθος μου ηταν  που επερνα το χερι μου οταν με δαγκωνε τωρα που το σταματησα ολα πανε καλα.

----------


## thanosr

Επιτελους μετα απο τοσο κοπο,πονο(τοσες φορες που με δαγκωσε)και τη βοηθεια σας ο Οσκαρ ανεβηκε στο δαχτυλο μου.Τελικα θα μπορουσε να ειχε ερθει γρηγοροτερα αν δεν τραβιομουνα.Μολις συνηθησει και ανεβαινει ευκολα θα ανεβασω και μια φωτογραφια.Και παλι ευχαριστω.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

Μπράβο είδες ???? όλα γίνονται με υπομονή!

----------


## zack27

Μπραβο σου σιγα σιγα θα δεις κι αλλη βελτιωση!!!!και περιμενουμε κι αλλες φωτο!!!!1

----------


## vagelis76

Μπράβο στον Όσκαρ και σε εσένα!!!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Επιτελους μετα απο τοσο κοπο,πονο(τοσες φορες που με δαγκωσε)και τη βοηθεια σας ο Οσκαρ ανεβηκε στο δαχτυλο μου.Τελικα θα μπορουσε να ειχε ερθει γρηγοροτερα αν δεν τραβιομουνα.Μολις συνηθησει και ανεβαινει ευκολα θα ανεβασω και μια φωτογραφια.Και παλι ευχαριστω.


Καλή συνέχεια. :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:

----------


## thanosr

Εχει αρχισει να ανεβαινει ευκολα στο χερι μου και λεω να τον βγαλω εξω.Βρηκα το καταλληλο δωματιο απλος εχει ενα καθρεφτη αλλα δεν νομιζω να υπαρξει προβλημα ειδικα αν τον καλυψ με κατι.

----------


## thanosr

Παιδια εφτιαξα ενα θεμα εδω http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...618#post345618
(αν για καποιο λογο δε σας το βγαζει ειναι το θεμα τραυματισμος κοκατιλ στο 

Υγεία - Ασθένειες - Τραυματισμοί)
Δειτε το και πειτε μου τι πιστευεται θα γινει με την εκπαιδευση του;Πηγαμε βηματα πισω;
Και ηθελα αυριο να τον βγαλω εξω αλλα μετα το σημερινο.

----------


## paulos

περαστικα στον οσκαρακο.... λοιπον φιλε μου κ εγω τουσ 3 μηνες που εχο τον προτο μου κοκατιλο αντιμετωπιζα τα ιδια με υπομονη τον κατεφερα να τρωει απο το χερι μου να ανεβαινει σε χερι κ ωμο να μην με τσιμπαει κ να μου βγαζει αιμα οπως στην αρχη αλλα ακομα δεν μ αφηνει να τον χαιδεψω, σε αντιθεση με την θυλικια ποθ ενω κ αυτη ηταν απο πετ σοπ μεσα σε μια ωρα εγινε αρνακι κ που χαδιαρα,,, αρα συμπερασμα εχουν κ αυτα τον δικο τουσ χαρακτηρα....

----------


## thanosr

Τωρα δεν ξερω τι να κανω οπως ειπα και πριν σημερα ηθελα να τον βγαλω εξω αλλα δεν ξερω τι να κανω με τα απο το χτεσινο περιστατικο.Τι μου προτεινεται, παντως φαινεται καλα.Αν οταν ξυπνησει κανονικα γιατι μεχρι πριν λιγο κοιμοταν ειναι μια χαρα τι να κανω;Δε ξερω μηπως του δημιουργηθηκε και κακη εντυπωση για εξω και δε θελει να βγει αν και δε νομιζω.Μηπως να περιμενω λιγο να το ξεπερασει;

----------


## thanosr

Ευτυχως δεν πηγαμε βηματα πισω στη εκπαιδευση του, ανεβαινει κανονικα στο χερι και ειναι μια χαρα.Αν ολα συνεχισουν να πηγαινουν καλα αυριο θα τον βγαλω εξω.

----------


## thanosr

Ειμαι με τον Οσκαρ εδω και καμια ωρα μεσα στο δωματιο που θελω να τον βγαλω.Του ειχα ανοιχτη την πορτα αλλα δεν παει προς αυτην για να βγει, μηπως ξερει κανεις πως να τον κανω να ερθει εξω;

----------


## vicky_ath

Με κάτι που ξέρεις ότι του αρέσει!Παιχνίδι ή λιχουδια...
αν δεν πιάσει θα πρέπει να περιμένεις να βγει μόνος του!!!

----------


## thanosr

Μαλλον με βλεπω να περιμενω γιατι τα δοκιμασα ολα αλλα τιποτα.Ευχαριστω παντος.

----------


## zack27

Σιγα σιγα θελουν το χρονου τους κι αυτα!!!!αργα και σταθερα βηματα να κανεις και να εχεις υπομονη!!!Οταν δεις τη εξελιξη σιγα σιγα θα τρελαθεις!!!!

----------


## thanosr

Τελικα βγηκε και ειμαι τωρα εδω μαζι του.Εχει κατσει ομως πανω στο air condition και δε λεει να κατεβει.Ετσι εγω δεν τον φτανω και δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα τι να κανω για να τον κανω να κατεβει λιγο χαμηλοτερα γιατι ολο ψηλα ειναι.

----------


## zack27

Mολις πεινασει θα παει λογικα στο κλουβι του μονο του...προσπαθησε να τον δελεασεις με κατι που του αρεσει!!!

----------


## thanosr

Δεν ειναι το προβλημα μου να παει στο κλουβι ξερω οτι οταν πεινασει θα παει ,το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι ετσι δεν θα προχωρισει καθολου η εκπαιδευση του.Και εχω προσπαθησει να τον δελεασω αλλα οταν βλεπει το χερι μου η ενα κλαρακι που του βαζω για να ανεβει πανω παει απο την αλλη.Α και καθε ποση ωρα τρωνε για να ξερω ποτε θα παει να μπει μεσα.Τον εχω εξω απο τις 10:30 αλλα δεν εχει φαει απο τις 8:30.

----------


## zack27

Οταν πεινασει θα φαει!!!δεν νομιζω οτι εχουν ωραριο!!!!να προσπαθησεις αν φυσικα γινεται να τον βγαζεις σε καποιο δωματιο που δεν εχει καποια πολυ ψηλα σημεια για να παει ωστε να ειναι πιο ευκολο να τον καταβασεις!!!

----------


## thanosr

> Οταν πεινασει θα φαει!!!δεν νομιζω οτι εχουν ωραριο!!!!να προσπαθησεις αν φυσικα γινεται να τον βγαζεις σε καποιο δωματιο που δεν εχει καποια πολυ ψηλα σημεια για να παει ωστε να ειναι πιο ευκολο να τον καταβασεις!!!


 Δυστυχως το σπιτι μου δεν εχει τετοια δωματια και τωρα φοβαμαι οτι καθε φορα που θα τον βγαζω εξω εδω θα πηγαινει παντα εκει.

----------


## zack27

Κοιτα...καποιοι μεσα σε αυτους και εγω εχουν κομμενα τα φτερα των παπαγαλων!!!!συνηθως βοηθαει στη εκπαιδευση τους και εισαι κ πιο ασφαλης οτι το πουλι δεν μπορει να σου φυγει!!!!Δε λεω να κανεις αυτο αλλα ειναι μια λυση...Βεβαια καλο θα ηταν να το κανει καποιος εμπειρος ωστε να γινει σωστα και να μην τραυματιστει το πουλι!!!!

----------


## thanosr

Το ξερω και θα του τα κοψω σιγουρα πριν την επομενη του εξοδο.Παντως δεν τον βλεπω να εχει διαθεση να κατεβει ,για την ακριβεια φοβαμαι μηπως κοιμηθει εκει πανω.

----------


## vagelis76

> Δυστυχως το σπιτι μου δεν εχει τετοια δωματια και τωρα φοβαμαι οτι καθε φορα που θα τον βγαζω εξω εδω θα πηγαινει παντα εκει.


Πάντα τις πρώτες φορές συμβαίνει αυτό,πετάνε και κάθονται ψηλά.Τις επόμενες φορές,συνήθως προσγειώνονται πάνω στο κλουβί τους.Αυτό γνωρίζουν περισσότερο και εκεί νιώθουν ασφάλεια.Οπότε θα πρέπει να είναι σε εμφανή σημείο και εύκολα προσβάσιμο σε αυτό.
Αν προσπαθήσεις να το πλησιάσεις εκεί που είναι,μάλλον θα πετάξει προς το κλουβί του.
Αυτό μου έχουν δείξε τα πουλιά που για 1η φορά βγήκαν από το κλουβί τους και δεν ήταν εξημερωμένα...

----------


## thanosr

Τελικα μπηκε μετα απο 3:30 ωρες εξω με λιγη βοηθεια απο εμενα(δεν του εριξα την πετσετα για να τον πιασω απλος του πηγα πιο κοντα το κλουβι του) και νομιζω πως για να τον ξαναβγαλω θα του κοψω τα φτερα.

----------


## vikitaspaw

Να σου προτεινω κατι λιγο ανορθοδοξο?? Δεν το χω δοκιμασει στο κοκατιλ αλλα στα μπατζακια που ειχα παλιοτερα. Φοβοντουσαν την σφουγγαριστρα. Με το που την εβλεπαν.....βουτια απ τα κουρτινοξυλα κ στο κλουβι κατ ευθειαν. Το κοκατιλακι του χω κοψει φτερα κ δεν εχω προβλημα. πεταει βεβαια παλι κ μαλιστα αρκετα μετρα αλλα δεν παιρνει υψος.

----------


## thanosr

Μα και ο δικος μου κατι φοβηθηκαι και πηγε κοντα.Εκει που καθοταν πηρα ενα χαρτ και πηγα να σκουπισω μηπως ειχε κουτσοθλισει και με το ποθ ειδε το χαρτι πεταξε στο κλουβι του, οχι μεσα αλλα διπλα.

----------


## thanosr

Ειναι μερικος καιρος τωρα που ο Οσκαρ ξανανεβαινει στο χερι(αν δεν καταλαβαινεται για τι πραγμα μιλαω δειτε ενα αλλο θεμα που εχω φτιξει στην εκπαιδευση[το κοκατιλ μου ξεχασε;])και νιωθω περισσοτερο δεμενος μαζι του απο ποτε,αλλα,παρολο που μεχρι και ξυνεται πανω στο χερι μου δε λεει να πατησει και τα δυο ποδια,το ενα το εχει παντα στα καγκελα.Η ερωτηση μου ειναι πρεπει να περιμενω μεχρι να παταει και τα δυο η να τον βγαλω ετσι εξω;Να σας πω απλος οτι πιστευω οτι και αυτος με εχει συμπαθησει πολυ γιατ με το που με βλεπει και πλησιαζω παει στο μερος απο οπου ανεβαινει στο χερι.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

όσο θέλει αυτός μην τον πιέζεις.

----------


## zack27

Συμφωνω με το Κωνσταντινο!!!! οσο σε αφηνει το πουλι!!! οταν ειναι στο χερι σου κανε πως τον βγαζεις εξω να δεις αντιδραση ... αν ειναι θετικη ολα καλα ..αλλιως χρειαζεται περισσοτερο χρονο!!!

----------

